# (SUPER)DOA Wide or Regular?



## SnowMotion (Oct 8, 2010)

RIDERUK said:


> Wanting a DOA next season as part of a quiver. Possibly a super doa - if they don’t put the price up extortionately.
> I’m size 10US in 32 boots - which are fairly bulky - especially to boots like burton with shrunken outsoles etc. Usually get medium burton Bindings but the straps are often near max.
> Haaaaaate booting out and like to get real low carves when possible.
> Weight ranges from 160-180lbs. I had a 154 endeavour live once that I constantly booted out in (although was riding near 3 degree back foot at the time, don’t ask) Usually 170lbs for winter season. Stance 12 degree ducked. 154 is my fav all mountain board size.
> ...


I ride a 10.5 32 boot on a 155 at 6'1 220lbs. I try not to go to wides or mid-wides if i don't have to. The super Doa is really quick and responsive. You might also be able to move to a 15, -15 stance to get your boots on the board more. No matter what its going to come down to which board makes you feel the most confident about what your doing.


----------



## RIDERUK (Oct 22, 2014)

SnowMotion said:


> I ride a 10.5 32 boot on a 155 at 6'1 220lbs. I try not to go to wides or mid-wides if i don't have to. The super Doa is really quick and responsive. You might also be able to move to a 15, -15 stance to get your boots on the board more. No matter what its going to come down to which board makes you feel the most confident about what your doing.


Thanks. The doa doesn’t come in a regular 155 though, only 155 wide. You must be on the 156?? Or it’s the wide version. Can you eurocarve is the question? Real low. If so on the 154 or 156 superdoa without toedrag?

I can’t go to 15degree duck. Bad for my knees.


----------



## SnowMotion (Oct 8, 2010)

RIDERUK said:


> Thanks. The doa doesn’t come in a regular 155 though, only 155 wide. You must be on the 156?? Or it’s the wide version. Can you eurocarve is the question? Real low. If so on the 154 or 156 superdoa without toedrag?
> 
> I can’t go to 15degree duck. Bad for my knees.


My 155 is not a DOA I will be getting the 154 Super doa for next season. That being said I can carve very low and fast with The s-doa and did not have any problems. Of course I am a round your edges type of rider so we may not be looking for the same performance out of a board.


----------



## freshy (Nov 18, 2009)

I hate wides because I want the fast response, but I'm willing to trade for some boot out because I'm usually in deep powder. I think in your case a wide makes sense. 
Or at the least make sure your bindings have a high base and toe ramps to give you that little bit more clearance, perhaps a riser plate if you only need a few more mm of clearance. At least that is easily testable on any floor by strapping on your boots and seeing how low you could get in a simulated carve before your boots hit.


----------



## RIDERUK (Oct 22, 2014)

freshy said:


> I hate wides because I want the fast response, but I'm willing to trade for some boot out because I'm usually in deep powder. I think in your case a wide makes sense.
> Or at the least make sure your bindings have a high base and toe ramps to give you that little bit more clearance, perhaps a riser plate if you only need a few more mm of clearance. At least that is easily testable on any floor by strapping on your boots and seeing how low you could get in a simulated carve before your boots hit.


Problem is on steep pitches that the floor test doesn’t work as the angle would actually be upwards against the board. 

Also in powder surely you want the width not a narrow board?


----------



## frankyfc (Aug 11, 2017)

freshy said:


> I hate wides because I want the fast response, but I'm willing to trade for some boot out because I'm usually in deep powder. I think in your case a wide makes sense.
> Or at the least make sure your bindings have a high base and toe ramps to give you that little bit more clearance, perhaps a riser plate if you only need a few more mm of clearance. At least that is easily testable on any floor by strapping on your boots and seeing how low you could get in a simulated carve before your boots hit.


I'm gonna throw in some devils advocacy.... i'd go wide. 250mm sounds pretty narrow to me.
Either the 156cm regular with the 252mm or just go for the wide. 

I'm gonna bet if you could do a blind test of a 154 vs a 155W very few riders on here could tell you which was the wide based on feel - or "edge to edge response"

As you mentioned the yes greats. the waist width on that is 256mm - but the board is wider. the tip and tail of a 154 greats is wider than a 155w capita doa... and i haven't heard anyone complain at all about the response of the greats

One consideration though is that wide boards often have a large sidecut too - which i believe the 155w does. that may make some difference


----------



## sordocultor (Feb 13, 2019)

RIDERUK said:


> Wanting a DOA next season as part of a quiver. Possibly a super doa - if they don’t put the price up extortionately.
> I’m size 10US in 32 boots - which are fairly bulky - especially to boots like burton with shrunken outsoles etc. Usually get medium burton Bindings but the straps are often near max.
> Haaaaaate booting out and like to get real low carves when possible.
> Weight ranges from 160-180lbs. I had a 154 endeavour live once that I constantly booted out in (although was riding near 3 degree back foot at the time, don’t ask) Usually 170lbs for winter season. Stance 12 degree ducked. 154 is my fav all mountain board size.
> ...


I was used to ride a Rossignol 159 25.0cm waist and recently bought a Jones MT 158wide 25.8cm. I thought I wasnt goint to notice those 0.8cm you mention, but actually did it since I got off the chairlift. It felt much more sluggish to initiate turns and change edges, but only in skidded turns and slow speeds. I tried this also at deep carves and high speeds and I couldn't tell much difference in terms of changing edges, as you can change them almost in the air if you do it well.

I don't really know if this is a matter of getting used to it, cause never ridden any other else...I'm thinking of changing it for a 157 regular but I'm a bit afraid of dragging aswell.

I'd say if you like mostly carving, (and also if you can do it at your resort very often, cause the conditions are not always good for it) I'd go for a wide to ensure you don't boot drag


----------



## borpla (Feb 12, 2020)

RIDERUK said:


> Wanting a DOA next season as part of a quiver. Possibly a super doa - if they don’t put the price up extortionately.
> I’m size 10US in 32 boots - which are fairly bulky - especially to boots like burton with shrunken outsoles etc. Usually get medium burton Bindings but the straps are often near max.
> Haaaaaate booting out and like to get real low carves when possible.
> Weight ranges from 160-180lbs. I had a 154 endeavour live once that I constantly booted out in (although was riding near 3 degree back foot at the time, don’t ask) Usually 170lbs for winter season. Stance 12 degree ducked. 154 is my fav all mountain board size.
> ...


Have the same dilema, what did you decide in the end
The Capita Outsiders is a bit wider 154 254WW
156 255WW


----------



## Left-Moment (Jan 17, 2020)

Wide 100%, 258mm really isn't that wide and if you hate boot out why take the risk? Edge to edge speed is more about ability and boot fit than board width. In your position I wouldn't hesitate to go for the "wide".


----------

